# Had to be a plumber to think of this



## glassman (Apr 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:On the job site today and saw copper pipe being crimp connected,not just water delivery lines,but monster 4'' drain lines.
The tool was made by RIGID and had removable crimp jaws for different sizes,plus it was cordless,battery powered. Damn,i want one of these.
Now the larger pipe crimper was hydraulic on large casters,they had to Lull lift that baby onto the second floor,it had mandrels that looked like it would except 12'' pipe.

The guy who thought this baby up must now be in the islands drinking fruity drinks and have naked women waiting on him hand and foot,never have to crawl under a house or dig a trench again.:notworthy


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

propress on drains??? Never seen dat.


----------



## glassman (Apr 16, 2009)

*pipe crimping copper*

Protechplumber,I maybe mistaken with the drain line application,as I'm not a plumber,but,I will ask them this week. Funny thing is,I have yet to see any cast iron pipe on job,except for scuppers from the roof. And I cant imagine
needing 4'' pipe to provide clean potable water,could this be possible steam lines for heat? I'll post new info when I can.
By the way, this building is a stand alone dining facility for the whole college,it's sole purpose is to prepare and feed a couple thousand hungry students three times a day


----------



## plumbworker (Jan 1, 2009)

you must me mistaken.. they dont make pro press fittings or jaws for copper dwv thank god..!!


----------



## glassman (Apr 16, 2009)

*update on crimp info*

The crimped copper pipe including the 4'' was for steam and also a chiller? system. The guys also said that on a job at Fort Detrick,they installed glass drain pipe because glass is inert and many chemicals wont attack or corrode it,may stain or etch the surface though. Thought I knew it all about glass,till now with glass drain pipes.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't think propress fittings were rated for that high a temperature.
Glassman how is his royness treating you in chestertown.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

glassman said:


> The crimped copper pipe including the 4'' was for steam and also a chiller? system. The guys also said that on a job at Fort Detrick,they installed glass drain pipe because glass is inert and many chemicals wont attack or corrode it,may stain or etch the surface though. Thought I knew it all about glass,till now with glass drain pipes.


I believe it is called borosylicate glass and is used insome healthcare and labaratory applications for exactly that reason.


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> I believe it is called borosylicate glass and is used insome healthcare and labaratory applications for exactly that reason.


 
yes borosylicate.....used also in the semiconductor industry. I plumbed alot of drain lines with this as they would discharge nitric and hydrofloric acid through them to their respective holding tanks. Very good material to use when dealing with corrosive materials.


----------



## glassman (Apr 16, 2009)

*hey there naptown cr*

the king kirby is actually treating us well,as we are keeping ahead of his men and other subs,lots of union,non union animosity going on though.
when this building is done, should be quite nice.
as to the crimp pipe,it appears to be ok,but i wonder how it will withstand heat/cool cycles,just never seen this done before, but hey,i'm just a glass guy,what the heck do i know.
on a side note, do you know of kirby construction? this will be our first job with them,so far so good,no problem with thier money,all bills paid on time,they seem to be one of the few that have loads of work and send lots of jobs our way to bid.
our company has about a 3 million dollar back log,i wonder if we will ever catch up. not complaining just wish we could find competent men.
if i can i'll post pictures of the pipeing


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

glassman said:


> the king kirby is actually treating us well,as we are keeping ahead of his men and other subs,lots of union,non union animosity going on though.
> when this building is done, should be quite nice.
> as to the crimp pipe,it appears to be ok,but i wonder how it will withstand heat/cool cycles,just never seen this done before, but hey,i'm just a glass guy,what the heck do i know.
> on a side note, do you know of kirby construction? this will be our first job with them,so far so good,no problem with thier money,all bills paid on time,they seem to be one of the few that have loads of work and send lots of jobs our way to bid.
> ...


yes I do but will only speak via pm on that subject feel free


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

joelv1967 said:


> yes borosylicate.....used also in the semiconductor industry. I plumbed alot of drain lines with this as they would discharge nitric and hydrofloric acid through them to their respective holding tanks. .


Aie - Nitric, ok, but HF will eat through even glass, even BSG. The semicon engineers know that - they use HF to etch borosilicate glass and borphosphosilicate glass on their chips as part of the production process. Only a few non-polymer materials will withstand HF, like quartz. Even among polymers only a few like PFA can withstand HF. Nasty, horrible stuff. Colourless, odourless, looks like water - kills nerves on contact so you don't know you've splilled acid on you, then soaks through tissue into your bones and starts dissolving them from the inside out, when it becomes terribly terribly painful and difficult to clean up - stay away from it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Aie - Nitric, ok, but HF *will eat through even glass, even BSG*.



HDPE or Teflon is the answer to defeating HF+H2O.




Funny!!!! and a bit GROSS! (watched this episode just 2 days ago!)





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gApZlK9jZzQ


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Excellent show - don't know why he'd use HF for that, though. Sulfuric's better for organic matter and won't dissolve the tub. That's why you never piss off a plumber - they've all got sulfuric in stock for pipe cleaning....


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Excellent show - don't know why he'd use HF for that, though. Sulfuric's better for organic matter and won't dissolve the tub. That's why you never piss off a plumber - they've all got sulfuric in stock for pipe cleaning....



Sulfuric Acid is UNBELIEVABLY strong in Odor and Nasal Toxicity in its purest forms. That would be my guess as to why HF was used.

Plumbers Concentrate is what? 3-10 Percent??


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Sulfuric Acid is UNBELIEVABLY strong in Odor and Nasal Toxicity in its purest forms. That would be my guess as to why HF was used.
> 
> Plumbers Concentrate is what? 3-10 Percent??


In a previous life I'd put ~ 20lbs of oven-cured polycarbonate into ~100 gallons of nearly pure sulfuric acid at ~130C. All gone in ~ 20 minutes. But ya, stinky, even with the fume hoods.


----------



## jpplumbing (Jun 9, 2006)

*Propress fitting come undone*

....


----------

